# earhquake



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

A moderate earthquake rattled Egypt early Friday morning and was felt as far as Israel, two days before a scheduled nationwide earthquake preparedness drill.

The tremor, measuring at a magnitude of 5.0 on the Richter scale, occurred at approximately 5:30 a.m. local time. It did not cause any injuries or damage, according to initial reports.

The epicenter of the quake was approximately 95 miles (150 kilometers) north of the Egyptian coastal city of Alexandria.

Moderate earthquake rattles Egypt, felt in Israel | The Times of Israel


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

My mom woke up from it this morning! When I came down she said "Did you feel the earthquake?" and I thought she was crazy...


----------



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

i had a dream too that the earth was shaking beneath my feet a week back. Has anyone had dreams of waves or a tsunami hitting the ground and running after you. I find its a common dream of the century.....:confused2: khayr iA


----------

